# Wow! Huge Pile Of Gold Pins



## rusty (Feb 22, 2012)

?????
http://geotechanalytical.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 22, 2012)

I have seen some of those pictures on eBay before.


----------



## rusty (Feb 22, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> I have seen some of those pictures on eBay before.



Usually the owner of the auction will post his/her own pictures and not something borrowed.

That pin pile belongs to silversaddle1, and another forum member is using that picture on his website. If he has permission to use the photo then I owe an apology. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7555&hilit=silversaddle+pins


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew I had seen those pictures before on the forum!!! A lot of those pictures at the bottom of the page on that link you posted,belong to Don at Global in georgia.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6476


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 23, 2012)

this is located directly above the pictures on his website. "The photos below are of types of material that I have assayed, and can refine." he is just using the pictures as examples of material he refines.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 23, 2012)

Those pictures are on other websites too. Not just the pin pile picture, but many of the others on the bottom of that page. :|


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's my pic and my pile of gold pins. That pile had 155 pounds of clean pins in it. I no longer have that pile. I had an offer of $120.00 a pound, cash, so I sold them. 

As far as the guy using the pic, well he must have "borrowed" it from this forum, as this was the place I posted the pic.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 23, 2012)

I think a lot of things from this forum are spreading on the internet. Some of them even charge a fee to see it :shock:


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 23, 2012)

rusty said:


> bigjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen some of those pictures on eBay before.
> ...





Yea I was getting at the fact this guy must be scouring the web for these pictures. If he did so much refining you think he would have some pictures. :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he does mostly rocks. :|


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 23, 2012)

It's always easier to borrow other peoples hard work, especially if you haven't done the hard work first hand yourself. It's a sign of laziness for sure.

I think this is nothing short of dishonest thievery. The people borrowing the photos are trying to fool unsuspecting individuals for nefarious purposes in my opinion.

This kind of stuff really chaps my butt.

Steve


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 24, 2012)

rusty said:


> more xxxxxxxx
> http://geotechanalytical.weebly.com/index.html



If character assassination is the punishment for using someone's picture without permission, whats' the punishment for using offensive language?


----------



## Geo (Feb 24, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > ?????
> ...



the owner of the website in question has been in an altercation with another member of the forum and accusations were made by both parties. the accusations were very serious and for either to have another controversy on the open forum would not be good. the original altercation was never resolved in public so members will be leery and watchful of either. the forum can be a place for someone with the drive and willingness to do the right thing to make connections which will be of great value so being banned can seriously hurt someones business. even though the images wasn't copyrighted material, the willingness to just take them and use them on their website without permission is misleading to potential clients implying that the material was worked at their facility, and very unethical to use a fellow members personal property for monetary gain. its not character assassination if the charges is true.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I can promise you he never touched that pile of gold pins of mine. Do I care if he has the pic on his site, NO. But I do feel it would have been nice of him to ask beforehand. I do agree with the statement that if he has ran all this material, why didn't he take photos of the material before he ran it?


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > more xxxxxxxx
> ...


I was waiting to see if it offended anyone. It will be deleted. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2012)

Geo said:


> the owner of the website in question has been in an altercation with another member of the forum and accusations were made by both parties. the accusations were very serious and for either to have another controversy on the open forum would not be good. the original altercation was never resolved in public so members will be leery and watchful of either. the forum can be a place for someone with the drive and willingness to do the right thing to make connections which will be of great value so being banned can seriously hurt someones business. even though the images wasn't copyrighted material, the willingness to just take them and use them on their website without permission is misleading to potential clients implying that the material was worked at their facility, and very unethical to use a fellow members personal property for monetary gain. its not character assassination if the charges is true.


In regards to the altercation in question, it was virtually impossible for me to come to a conclusion that might stand up in court, although you can rest assured, I know the score. Some people lack character----they will stop at nothing so long as it is to their benefit. I'm seeing clear indications that there's no shortage of that type of behavior with who I feel is the responsible party. Given enough time, he won't be on this forum. I'm simply biding my time until he hangs his self. He's getting closer. 

If he had honor, he wouldn't be on the end of questionable circumstances.
If he had honor, he'd simply stay away. 
I expect that's not going to happen. 

I have a brother like that. Trust me---I know how these people think and work. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > more xxxxxxxx
> ...



When in Rome do as the Romans do, no Bull http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=bull+shit


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2012)

Geo said:


> the owner of the website in question has been in an altercation with another member of the forum and accusations were made by both parties. the accusations were very serious and for either to have another controversy on the open forum would not be good. the original altercation was never resolved in public so members will be leery and watchful of either.


I hadn't realized who the owner was until you said that.I also was unaware of what had transpired on that thread.I am glad Harold caught it though.As time goes by,and the volume of new members mushrooms,it is getting more difficult to keep up with every thread.


silversaddle1 said:


> Well I can promise you he never touched that pile of gold pins of mine.


I am quite sure(not positive),that he never touched any of the material that came from Globalrg1.It was my understanding that most of that material initially went to 2002Valkerie.Then the material went to Barrenrealms,and a little went to steve for testing.But I do not believe any of it went to rick.
Rick,I do not know you that well,and I've never personally had an issue with you on the forum(other than where Harold has had to interveine),but this is just wrong man.You cannot honestly believe that someone on the forum would not have found those pictures eventually.


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 24, 2012)

rusty said:


> micronationcreation said:
> 
> 
> > rusty said:
> ...



If you have the time to search someone's website for "crimes" then you should have had time to read the forum rules http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=4646


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 24, 2012)

mic said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > the owner of the website in question has been in an altercation with another member of the forum and accusations were made by both parties. the accusations were very serious and for either to have another controversy on the open forum would not be good. the original altercation was never resolved in public so members will be leery and watchful of either.
> ...



I asked Globalrg1 about the photo's used on the website and he had given the OK for them to be used there.


----------



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > micronationcreation said:
> ...




You could take a poll asking members if I should be banned from the forum. I have not made any useful contributions for some time now so my absence would not be of much loss.

I'm not going to apologize for reporting what I had interpreted as improper use of another's intellectual property, ie: pictures.

Besides I still think the use of pictures on his website is very misleading of the material processed by that person. It would amount to the same as if I were trying to sell a Hummer showing a picture belonging to someone else when my Hummer had thousands of dollars of damage that I was trying to conceal.

He also states that he will perform assays, when I spoke with him I asked if his would be recognized, how do you think he answered my question. Yes truthfully that his assay is not worth a pinch of coon &%$#.

If I'm sending out a hundred thousand dollars of values I want an assay with credentials to back it up otherwise I'm flushing good money down the toilet.

I have 2 1/2 years collecting catalytic converters, before I ship I want an assay. This will be my first such shipment I spent a lot of time and money putting it together, my investment needs protection.

This is a serious investment for me that goes beyond catalytic converters, last fall I purchased a crane truck to enable me to buy the cars at scrap value.

I'm rather proud of my accomplishment as I have put this project together with out drawing from my savings. Nor did I ever misrepresent myself.


----------



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

Had to leave for a bit and left my post unfinished.

You've all heard of bait cars, set out by the police to catch a criminal..................well it's also a well known fact criminals use bait to catch a sucker.

I feel that Ricks offer to perform an assay without the credentials to back up could be seen as a hook to gain information. 

I have no proof of this other than to repeat what was said in a telephone conversation we had, for I choose not to deal with him with my assay.

He openly admitted to me once I had asked the question, that his assay was worthless in a court of law should a dispute arise between myself and the refinery which had received my material.

It has been said by 4metals and others that one should have an umpire present to look after our interests on their journey through the refinery.

Dumb, really dumb question. I have a criminal record and could have but did not apply for a pardon years ago, the dumb question is could I qualify as a umpire for third party with which may appear to some as having a questionable character.

My point is the Internet allows people to hide behind an invisible veil posing as they would like the world to see them as businessman.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 24, 2012)

rusty said:


> You could take a poll asking members if I should be banned from the forum. I have not made any useful contributions for some time now so my absence would not be of much loss.


Not even a question that needs asked or thought of.
Would a person put their parents out to pasture (so to speak) when they are to old to care for themselves? Unheard of, so don't feel you are of no use here.
You discovered a wrong done by another and brought it to light. Maybe your choice of "A WORD" offended someone (not me) but it was corrected. Can the same be said for what you brought to our attention. Is that person still misrepresenting what he can do :?: 



> I'm not going to apologize for reporting what I had interpreted as improper use of another's intellectual property, ie: pictures.


You hve nothing to apologize for as far as I'm concerned.
The man you brought into question is still using the photo's to misrepresent things *HE has done* and I feel it is wrong to do that.



> My point is the Internet allows people to hide behind an invisible veil posing as they would like the world to see them as businessman.


And it is people that finds it and brings it to light so the world knows about it that the world is getting short of.

I feel you did good bringing it to the attention of your peers so we could see if we were involved in this deceptive advertising from another member of this forum, that directly reflects OUR image to the world.

Tom C.

P.S. i vote you stay


----------



## Claudie (Feb 24, 2012)

Gee guys. :| He shouldn't have used the photo without permission, but does the internet have a code of ethics? I feel that he should remove the picture as it is obviously a problem. As for the offense taken at a word used, I feel that if "EDIT" offends you, you probably should be on the internet. We are all adults here, let's act like it.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2012)

Claudie,
With all due respect,it is not a matter of having tougher skin because someone is on the internet,it is a matter of holding the forum at a higher standard,than the internet,and other forums.That is what seperates us,from the other places that we usually make fun of.We have to maintain our "bar" at a higher level than everyone else,if we intend on keeping our current status,as a serious,no-nonsense learning site.The forum has remained that way since the beginning,and many have paid a price for those standards,and have had to learn to abide by those standards in order to stay.The situation between Harold and Gill can,and will be resolved between the two of them.What we all need to do is just let it go.Gill wrote what he did out of frusteration for what he found on that website.And Harold deleted it because he felt someone may have been offended.Harold did exactly what he should have done.And to Gill,you and I both know that you are not going anywhere.We have been staring at these crossroads before my friend,you didn't leave then,and you won't leave now.But I fully understand if you decide to take a little break.In the meantime,we need to let this situation die a natural death.It wasn't a big deal,or else Harold would have said so.I hope you have taken what I said,in the manner in which it was written.I am saying it publically,so that any members considering chiming in on this matter,will reconsider _before_ they do.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok guys. It's my pic that this thread was started about. Since I said that I did not care if the guy used the photo without my permission, that's the end of it. No need for me to call him out about it, the whole forum has read this thread and knows what the score is. Let's move on. We can't worry about what's posted on other sites. Let us strive to have a top notch forum here, free of harsh words and fighting between members. We can all find that stuff on other forums. Harold does a great job policing the forum and keeping the peace. I'm here to do this: Share and learn information on gold refining. So let's just forget about what is on some other website and focus on the task at hand, GOLD!!!


----------



## Oz (Feb 25, 2012)

Well said silversaddle, with that being said I am locking the thread unless someone pms me with a compelling reason to re-open it.


----------

